# Need help removing fan



## Pod09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi

I recently decided to upgrade my power supply for my computer but in order to create the space necessary to remove my current one i need to temporarily remove a fan attached to the motherboard. The fan is an ACER H1.3670C.001 REV B FOX CONN. I only need to remove the fan (not the heatsink) and see no obvious way to take it off. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Fan type is irrelevant. What is the brand and model of the PC or motherboard if homebuilt and what is the fan attached to?


----------



## Pod09 (Oct 30, 2009)

My PC is a Packard Bell iextreme Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 Processor

Here are some pics of the fan and what it is attatched to



file:///C:/Users/Padraig/Pictures/STA70934.jpg
file:///C:/Users/Padraig/Pictures/STA70935.jpg
file:///C:/Users/Padraig/Pictures/STA70936.jpg
file:///C:/Users/Padraig/Pictures/STA70937.jpg
file:///C:/Users/Padraig/Pictures/STA70938.jpg
file:///C:/Users/Padraig/Pictures/STA70939.jpg


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Pod :wave: 

Unfortunately for us (but fortunate for you :wink, we can't see the pics directly on your hard-drive.

You'll need to open a (free) account with a picture-hosting site like '*Photobucket*', then upload your pics to there, then post the resulting links here.

When you post the pics, use the 'IMG Code' link, that works for forums etc :smile:


----------

